# Work In Puglia



## James1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I am looking for work in the Puglia region around Bari which is where I am based. I am willing to try anything, but I have 22 year experience which the RAF as an Avionic Technician therefore anything electical based would be idea. If anyone has or knows of any vacanices please let me know.

Many thanks

James


----------



## James1971 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Tilly. I have had a look at the link you sent & it appears that it is for a company to tender for the contract of maintaining the airport equipment. I did up load my CV to the airports website a few months ago, but I gave not checked it or received an emails from them. I think I will up date my CV. Once again, thank you very much for the help. 

James.


----------

